# college + ibs c



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

anybody here have a really bad case of IBS-c? i need to take something at the end of the week to empty me... and spend the rest of the week without bm. i've tried many types of things but in the end my guts cramp up and even with a laxative it still takes forever to travel out and most of the time it's incomplete. anyway, my question is... how do you guys cope with the constipation? it's so uncomfortable by the 5th day and i lose my concentration because i feel so sick. it's also uncomfortable to move, making it hard to go to school. online classes are not an option atm because they were all taken when i registered. so maybe next semester, but in the mean time any tips? i'm already cutting down my food and trying to drink my calories instead and eating low residue food. fiber does not agree with me. it makes things 10x worse for me. thanks.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi I'm so sorry you're dealing with this. Have you tried a heating pad? It may make the pain better...Have you tried massaging the outer rim of your lower ab clock-wise? That might help with having a BM. I understand that you're very constipated, so I'm not sure how much this will help, but throwing it in just in case.I have heard about a person that my mom knows who used to be as constipated as you but found himself a way to cope -- don't quote me on that, though, cos it sounds so untraditional and far fetched, but it worked for him (took him a loooong time, but it did work eventually) -- he put honey in raw meshed potatos and eat some everyday. But then again I am fully aware that this sounds way far-fetched...


----------



## Hopeful04 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi,I know how awful you feel, my IBS-C was that bad a while ago. I tried various things but found that mostly it was related to the fact that I'm sensitive to wheat products. Try narrowing down foods that you might be sensitive to. It sucks, but if I stay away from pizza, spaghetti, bread, etc, I feel a lot better. Try as many natural foods as possible, mashed potatoes, vegetables (cooked is fine), etc. Also I found that caffeine and/or exercise sometimes stimulate a constipated bowel. The hugest thing you can do is try to de-stress your life as much as is humanly possible. Hope this helps, and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ayuspark (Jun 9, 2009)

i am feelingthesame way. i so frustrated that i sometimes think of quitting college and ... cuz i do not know wht to do with it when every possible means has been tried


----------



## JDS (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm actually a Doctor in my residency and I suffer from IBS-C. There are some things you can try that you may not have thought of. First of all understand this is a motility disorder for the most part, and there are a variety of things that can screw with gut motility. A big one that is often overlooked is your own natrual flora (the bacteria that populates your gut lining). IBS can spark up after a round of antibiotics, or even a change in diet that exposes your gut to new flora. Why some people are more susceptible to this than others is not really known. Stress is another item on the list that can really mess with your nerves and lay havoc on your bowel.The ONLY thing that has ever worked to control (prevent) my IBS was aggressive repopulation with good bacteria. Some will say yogurt, but I did a bit of research and found that the pill forms can deliver a greater amount. If I had to recommend a brand I would say Culturelle which you can pick up at any walgreens, its a lactobacillus base. Fiber just doesn't work for me. Secondly the only (abortive) therapy I've ever found for heaving cramping is to lay flat and try to pass gas. Thing is a lot of the pain you get is from gas building up and because there is a motilty disfunction it has nowhere to go. If you change position you can shift the gas around so that it gets going in the right direction, also the principle behind massage. Also be careful of taking laxatives, your bowel will get used to them and basically get more lazy because it will expect you to be using them. Hope this helps.


----------



## puzzel (Sep 13, 2009)

i ttly understand postmortem, i have the same issue. its so annoying to have your life put in the tyrannical control of your intestines-of all things! i usually dont eat before and during class. when i finish all my classes for the day then i eat all i want. thats how ive been doing it for years. it sucks but its worth it because theres no way i would b able to sit through a class if i had just eaten. i really hope you find an easier and healthier solution!~puzzel~


----------

